# How to Make a Simple Clock Using Box Joints



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Bob and Rick Rosendhal show us how to make a clock using a simple box joint cut. These clocks can be great decorative pieces in any setting, because you can either paint them any color you want, or you can varnish them to show the natural wood. 

Set Up

To make a box joint, you need to change to bit in your router to a 3/8” spiral bit. Once you have changed the bit, place a brass insert ring in the hole to tighten up your space a bit. Next, place your spacer fence in place over the bit. This will help to create box joints, because of the 3/8” ridge to the right of the bit and the 3/8” space between the bit and fence. To test your spacing and height, take two test pieces, place together and clamp tight. Run these through the bit until the entire edge has been run through. Test the joints—if they fit together, then your spacing is correct and you are ready to continue.

Step One

You should have two pre-cut clock pieces—the base piece and the clock piece, with the hole already cut out for the clock to set in. Both pieces should be cut at an angle for it to fit together correctly. Fit your pieces together to see how they will fit once cut. Mark the sides—the sides that you mark will be the sides that will go against the spacer fence. Since the pieces are a bit thicker, raise the bit height to just slightly above the height of your piece. Taking your clock piece, run through the bit using a push stick. You will go just slightly past the back of the wood to make sure you get a thorough cut. Now, repeat this process using your spacer fence until you are finished with the piece. 

Step Two

With the base piece, you will have to do things slightly different. To make the pieces fit flush, you will have to offset the first cut. To do that, set up an offset wood piece with a groove cut on the underside on top of the spacer ridge and clamp down. Make your first cut on the base piece. This will take a corner out of the wood, which is what you need to make the clock piece fit flush. Take off the offset bar, and continue as normal with cutting out the joints. When finished, test your pieces by putting the clock piece with your base piece. It should fit together well. You are now ready to glue the pieces together and put in small clock in it. When you get it glued together, you can round off the corners and decorate it.

Click here to join the Router Workshop!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If anyone is interested in seeing this project you can view it here: http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/15430-angled-clock.html#post125525


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Buy the DVD and get this one and many more on the DVD, it's the best DVD they made, it's only 20.oo bucks and worth every penny...

Router Workshop: Series 100

====


----------

